# Renault Megane RS 250 Extreme Blue VS Opti-Guard



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello guys ,

This was another car I did with Opti-Guard brand new strait out of the showroom and with plenty of paint contaminants !

My client warned me about his father's driveway which was very steep , boy was he right 

This was the condition of the car overall



















Plenty of dirt due to the weather  it was a windy and rainy day ) all week really 




























Plenty of Iron particles resurfacing from the paint :wall:
This is a brand new car remember !










Very dangerous to clean the wheels as I was sliding backwards due to the step descent of the driveway 
I had to rinse the car and ground to get some grip :detailer:
It was funny I had a mat and I was sliding backwards too slippery :lol:










After the car was washed , it was driven inside so I could dry with the Black Baron Dryer . As soon as I did that the heavens opened good timing 

Please enjoy the following photos !

Wheel paint correction

Before 


















After









During paint correction



























These are products I used to achieve this 



























And now some attention to the paint






















































You will notice how the wing mirror is not a grey colour ( my client asked the Renault Dealer to spray paint it this colour )










After









And that's not all that he wanted spray painted the front and rear were done as well
I must admit it does look so much better than the original colour that Renault has which is Grey .

The Black Metallic breaks the colour nicely and it suites this Extreme Blue .

This is how it looks like now after three days work and these products used









This product was used because the paint was still fresh in those areas that where spray painted recently










Final results !


















































































Note how steep the drive way is 




































Very windy day 













































Very windy day




































You want to have good brakes for this kind of driveway 






















































Bloody dust 




































Thanks for looking

Best Regards'

Mario*


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic job, that's a great colour too


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Genius Work Mario :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..:thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

stunning


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top job again mario. Love the wheel polishing :thumb: Question, how did you find the paint to correct? I have a friend with the previous shape in black/gold and it's a pain in my ****. Just won't play ball


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


Miguel Pestana said:



Fantastic job, that's a great colour too

Click to expand...

Thanks Miguel, yes , the colour is very nice !



Racer said:



Genius Work Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Rui :thumb:



tonyy said:



Looks very nice..:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Tony:thumb:



Ashtra said:



stunning

Click to expand...

Thanks buddy



stangalang said:



Top job again mario. Love the wheel polishing :thumb: Question, how did you find the paint to correct? I have a friend with the previous shape in black/gold and it's a pain in my ****. Just won't play ball

Click to expand...

Thanks matt,

Yes, the wheel polishing is something I wanted to try for a long time especially with the drill /driver ! The paint was ok to correct nothing the Wizards Polishes couldn't handle :thumb:

Thank you guys for your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work and I love the car!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Mario


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Great work there fella! Unfortunatly tho I just think this new megane looks a bit like an uglier X6 very high and has an off road look about it. Most hideous wheels in automotive history. Top shine tho


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


MidlandsCarCare said:



Awesome work and I love the car!

Click to expand...

Thank you Russ, I love the car as well especially the colour !



AaronGTi said:



Great work Mario

Click to expand...

Thank you Aaron !



Th3Doctor said:



Great work there fella! Unfortunatly tho I just think this new megane looks a bit like an uglier X6 very high and has an off road look about it. Most hideous wheels in automotive history. Top shine tho

Click to expand...

Thanks mate,
I guess it's just a matter of tastes , when I first saw it I thought it was ugly but now it's growing on me I quite like it !

*


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Drooling results Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Drooling results Mario


*Thank you Prokopis , I'm glad you like them :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

on certain final shots you seen see flake, awesome work as usual mate esp with correcting the wheels.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Great job done on a lovely motor


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

I love your finish mario. Great job realy :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Cool looking car Mario! Looked like a real challenge with the driveway!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent correction there, your level of work is very high on here, thanks for posting.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


dhiren_motilal said:



on certain final shots you seen see flake, awesome work as usual mate esp with correcting the wheels.

Click to expand...

Thanks Dhiren, yes , I like those shots myself with the flake pop , the paint correction on the wheels is something I always wanted to try with a drill/driver and it worked out very well I was very happy with the results !



wanner69 said:



Great job done on a lovely motor

Click to expand...

Thanks mate !



iowa said:



I love your finish mario. Great job realy :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks buddy !



type[r]+ said:



Cool looking car Mario! Looked like a real challenge with the driveway! 

Click to expand...

Thanks Matt, It was a real challenge with the driveway I was sliding backwards :lol:

Mario



Trip tdi said:



Excellent correction there, your level of work is very high on here, thanks for posting.

Click to expand...

Thanks Trip, always a pleasure to post :th:thumb:*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work at a lovely car :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Excellent work at a lovely car :thumb:


*Thank you Mike :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate :thumb:


*Thanks Dan , much appreciated mate :thumb:

Mario*


----------

